# Poll: What type(s) of aquariums do you have?



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

I just wanted to know what most of the members of this forum have. So far I only have freshwater aquariums.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Only fresh.I cant handle the salt,too much work.I really only have one type of fish anyhow,lol.


----------



## srshaggy (Feb 10, 2011)

I only have fresh for now. I keep thinking I might like to try a salt water tank some day though.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I only have salt water running right now. I plan on setting up another tank with freshwater soon though.


----------



## hank (Apr 11, 2011)

My days of many fresh water tanks are over! I just keep one planted tank, That is all I can handle....


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

1 freshwater tank, and my girlfriends betta tank, want a salt water but not enough money or time


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

For all you freshies that want saltwater, it really isn't too hard if you are responsible. Especially if you are keeping planted tanks and are used to testing water, regular water changes, and the lot, it isn't that much different. So don't be afraid to try. People make it seem a lot harder than it actually is.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Fresh, I got an idea for a salt water pond but I am in northeastern illinois and I am not quite sure what the winters would do to it.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

My main reason right now for only having freshwater is the cost. I would have to go buy more equipment and the fish IMO are very beautiful, and expensive.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Depends on the fish. There are some freshwater fish that are just as expensive. Clownfish for example are only $20. That is expensive compared to your common platy, but compared to discus, cichlids, etc. it isn't that bad. Its usually when you get into special breeds or rare fish when the prices go through the roof.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

heck with the 20 buck fish im still tryign not to kill the dollar fish still


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

The results of this poll are going as I expected.

One of the reasons I did this was to see if perhaps we needed to split the newly restarted "Tank of the month" thread into FW/SW. By the results of this poll so far I would venture to say that it is not necessary.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

bumping it up for prime time


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i might get a nice salt water once we buy a farm and a bigger place, that we will be in for along time, i dont wanna tear another down and have to start over again, its a pain, i wana do it once and be done with it, i have been looking just alot of money but heck you only live ONCE so might as well enjoy it


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Rob72, working on keeping the $1 fish alive is a good goal before you move on to more expensive things. 

It totally makes sense that you would want to be more permanent before setting up a SW. It is a lot of work to move one. it is a lot of weight.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i have been doing good on the buck fish, dont wanna kill anything and try not to, we have talked about another one once we buy a farm and everthing, the aquarium is just like horses alot of work but the end result is well worth it, i love my horse and i love my fish


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

rtbob said:


> bumping it up for prime time


It must've been the bump that broke the site again*n1


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

another bump than I'll give this poll a rest


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

your bump aint working man, might have to try again


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Use this one please. If I could I would delete the other thread where silly me forgot to add the poll.


----------

